# Sigma 105 F2.8 EX DG macro OS



## noncho (Jan 16, 2014)

Sigma 105 F2.8 EX DG macro OS was somewhere out the lights, because the lens price was too near to 100L.
But about 2 months ago Sigma drop the price in USA and Europe and now it's much more interesting. I bought one and I'm impressed - 100L is slightly better only with focus speed and accuracy.







Here is my review (translated) - http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://nonchoiliev.com/blog/935


----------

